# Bern, Thun and Neuchatel through my lens :)



## Insider92 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very nice pictures. Especially those from old part of cities.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thun

113









114









1141









115







'

116









117


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern

118









119









120









121









122









123


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thun

124









125









126









126


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern

127









128









Thun lake

129









130


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Stunning photos  Thanks for sharing, my friend


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^ thx for the compliment

Neuchatel

131










132









133









134









135









136









137









138


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern
139









Thun
140









141









142









143









144









145


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thun

146









147









Neuchatel
148









Bern
149









150









151









152


----------



## thun (Aug 8, 2007)

Lovely. Bern and its surroundings are really fantastic.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

Beautiful thread, you have a great eye for detail. My favorite photos are the mountain views of the valleys :drool:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:

Thun

153









154









Bern

155









156









157









158









Neuchatel

159









160









161









162


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

incredible images....thanks for the effort and for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Uspallata (Nov 14, 2011)

Schweiz ist schön


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

163









164









165









166









167









168









169









170









171


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern
172









173









Neuchatel

174









175









176









177


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern

178









179


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Bern

180









181









182









183









184









185









186









187









Where Einstein used to live
188









189


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Neuchatel

190









191









192









193









194









195


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful places.
I like those varied old architecture...


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## musicmix96 (Aug 1, 2012)

great photos! thanks


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

^^:cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Thx Paul 62 & Romashka01 for your likes :cheers:


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)




----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

My last photos from Switzerland thx everybody for checking out my threat and for your likes :cheers:


----------

